# Cancelling Employment Contract



## DmE (May 29, 2008)

A friend of mine (based in the UK) recently accepted a job offer for a company in Dubai. He has signed the contract and due to start in 5 weeks time. The problem is that he has been offered a new job back in the UK and would prefer to take that. 

What are the legalities of breaking the contract he has signed with the dubai company?

I've told him i think it is unprofessional but apart from that there is not much the dubai company can do if you decide not to leave the UK. (apart from banning you from employment in Dubai for 6-12 months??)


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think that anyone other than a lawyer should give their opinion about this, and especially AFTER having read the contract in question.

But yes it is unprofessional to do that. Would he expect that from the company that offered him a job? let him go at the last minute and tell him "oh sorry, we found someone better" ?


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

As has been stated, the best advice will be from an attorney here in Dubai, which I am not. My thoughts are if he's going to take the other job in the UK and not accept work in Dubai, then he would be best to possibly get it over with. Just like pulling the bandage off a wound, quickly. If I was the company here I would rather know sooner than later, to give us more time to find a replacement.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

This legal post covers it I think

Gulfnews: I got a better job offer


----------

